# Alternatives to a 'traditional' bed...



## ellesmama (Aug 11, 2005)

Anyone NOT use a traditional bed set-up, with a mattress, box spring, frame etc....

I really like the idea of a japanese style mattress on the floor, or even a hammock....*Does anyone sleep in a hammock*?? I have done a floor bed before and it was a real sloppy eyesore.

Describe your alternative bed set-up AND how you make it look good (if you care how it looks)...


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

We have our mattress on the floor with the crib mattress in between it and the wall. When I want it to look nice, I just tuck the quilt under the mattress and fold dd's blankets on her mattress. I think it looks even better than having the blanket hanging down. This works well for us
hth


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

....wishing I slept on a hammock....


----------



## Hollin (Jun 26, 2005)

I really want to sleep in a hammock. I've napped with him in one before and it is so cozy and soothing. We have some great photos of him nursing and sleeping in there. I don't really know what's stopping me from setting one up for bedtime. I guess I'm kinda worried about safety.


----------



## ellesmama (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2abigail* 
....wishing I slept on a hammock....

That's what I'm feeling too....









But, I wonder if I would miss the bed, and I don't really see how you co-sleep in hammocks.

When we were teenagers my sister had a hammock in her bedroom that we always hung out in. It looked pretty cool too. However, she still slept in her bed at night.

Anyway, I like the idea of it!


----------



## cutic (May 19, 2005)

We also have our king mattress on the floor, next to it is a crib mattress and then the wall. I make a point to make our bed first thing in the morning and I put our body pillow as a sort of a headboard, then place lots of decorative cushions against it. It looks pretty good imo. And I like it much better now, we have a fairly small masterbedroom so the mattress being on the floor makes the room look bigger while when it was put on a frame, box springs the room looked realy crammed.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

What about a hammock with some kind of matress cover on it, maybe like 3 inches thick, so that the middle of the hammock doesn't sink in? Like a floating bed idea? THAT would be cool.


----------



## ellesmama (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2abigail* 
What about a hammock with some kind of matress cover on it, maybe like 3 inches thick, so that the middle of the hammock doesn't sink in? Like a floating bed idea? THAT would be cool.

That sounds like such a good idea!!

I think I just might try that....


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

the most comfortable bed i ever had was a thick futon mattress on the floor.


----------



## raleigh_mom (Jan 11, 2004)

Our bed is a king sized box spring and mattress on the floor. Our girls just have their mattresses on the floor. We all love it.


----------

